# Adder!



## murdock (Feb 27, 2008)

As the weather was so nice today, I spent my lunch hour at some local moorland looking for adders. A customer of mine tipped me off that this one likes their compost heap!


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

lovely!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Lucky you!! Great photos! :2thumb:


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

If only Adders would like my compost heap.


----------



## murdock (Feb 27, 2008)

laurencea said:


> lovely!





feorag said:


> Lucky you!! Great photos! :2thumb:





Woodsman said:


> If only Adders would like my compost heap.


Thanks for the replies!
This snake comes back evey day to bask in the sun. The owners of the house see loads of adders in their garden as its right on the edge of Exmoor.
Cheers,
Rob


----------

